# Trailer decking/carpet......



## cue2go (Sep 5, 2010)

Would double-sided carpet tape work in this situation?


----------



## FishVailStevo (Jun 14, 2014)

cue2go said:


> Would double-sided carpet tape work in this situation?


Why tape over glue? Seems like tape would deteriorate faster and potentially have problems when water soaks through?


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Glue it and be done with it. Put more effort into getting a roller and or a winch. I haven't done this but next time I have to replace the wood decking on my trailer i'm putting on trex so I never have to think about it again. 

Haven't used him but this guy has some nice photos of utility trailers he has done. 

https://www.facebook.com/ArkWelding


----------



## tomrefried (Oct 12, 2003)

I primed and painted the deck of my trailer using Rustolium, It slides well, not too slick to walk on, and holds up well. Carpeted plywood always rots.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

I used 2X6 instead of 2X4. I used urethane on each board, then wrapped with carpet and stapled. then mounted each to the top rail. (my top rail is 2X8 all the way around) been that way for at least 6 years with no issue.


----------



## Whoapiglet (Aug 23, 2010)

I wouldn't carpet. Or put anything on the deck for that matter. Anything you put there traps moisture and eventually rots the wood. Marine grade spar varnish is slick, easily sanded and reapplied and doesn't promote rot. Get the conveyor rollers for the back. I run 4 and it's almost too slick to launch. Possible to load my fully framed fishing boat single man (even easier with my 2:1 pulley system). The rollers do 5x what any surface would do.


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

Yea...I have actual shag carpet on mine from the previous owner and that's my next project. It sucks. The roller is a piece of pvc over a smaller threaded pipe. Works ok but I would imagine a roller with real Bering would be better. A good source for rollers?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Whoapiglet (Aug 23, 2010)

Check out northern tool for the ball bearing rollers. Much better than my buddies custom raft trailer roller. They sit on top of the trailer so they work the whole way unlike the ones on the end of the trailer that only help to get the nose of the raft on.
Portable Generators, Pressure Washers, Power Tools, Welders | Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Is this the one you're talking about. Searched ball bearings and rollers and trailer. 

Ironton Roller and Bracket Set — 2 3/8in. Dia. x 15 3/4in.W Roller | Roller Supports| Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Why would you want that many moving parts just to move a raft a few feet? Those exposed bearing conveyor rollers are in my garage door and I have to lube them several times a year to keep them happy. A raft trailer collects sand on a regular basis- as well as road debris and mud. Simple seems best in this case. My PVC is sectioned into 3 segments. It fits pretty close to the threaded plumbing pipe beneath- and it rolls just fine. Zero maintenance.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Whoapiglet (Aug 23, 2010)

I've had my rollers on the trailer for five years straight and pretty heavy use with no problem and absolutely no maintenance. Not even the occasional spritz with wd40. If your the anal sort the roller part pops off with the push of a button. I used to have a PVC setup and while it kinda worked in comparison, frankly until you try ithe rollers you ain't seen nothin yet. Probably 5x easier than nothing but easily 2-3x easier than a PVC roller. The difference is there whether it's worth $80 to someone is obviously up to them. To me if something happens to a roller down the road I'll happily spend the $20 on a replacement.


----------



## ColoradoJudd (Sep 10, 2010)

Here is how to build your own roller.
I found the price was way off but still worth it.
Cheaper than 2 small northern tool rollers.
Galvanized or steel pipe is $25 for 10'.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/roller-bar-for-trailer-36283.html


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Whoa- I just followed your link. I can see that style being useful for sure- I was referring to these:

http://m.uline.com/h5/r/www.uline.com/BL_800/Gravity-Skate-Wheel-Conveyors?keywords=

One of the posts indicated rollers beneath the length of the raft- and I've seen these used that way before. I would think that many parts were just asking for trouble. 

My roller really couldn't work much better- I can load my 15' Maravia very easily. One thing for folks to watch out for is the corners where the rollers end- that square edge can be harmful. Gotta make the rollers wide enough to keep the raft off that edge in a current.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Whoapiglet (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey osseous- lots of ways to skin a cat. Even Saw a guy with a bunch of furniture casters under the boat once at a take out. 

One nice thing that I didn't realize about four separate rollers before I got them is the much easier ability to readjust the boat once on the rollers as they can roll independently of each other. Again experience seem to vary greatly here but what I have is working for me.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah- that's why I sectioned my PVC. Makes it easy to change direction and adjust things so they're centered.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

We have astroturf glued, and then wrapped around 7nderneath and secured with wood strips. The first round did degrade pretty quick, but now our trailer lives indoors.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

If you want something very slick find 1/4" UMHW sheets that are 8-12" wide. Place them where your tubes sit using slots cut in the UMHW and carriage bolts that aren't tightened tight (the UMHW expands and contracts and needs to slide abit or it will curl). My buddy has this set up and he can launch and load a fully loaded (5 day trip) 14'er by himself. He also has a roller at the back.

The caveat is that the stuff is expensive. I've been planning on cutting pvc pipe into strips and putting it where my tubes sit concave down as a gliding surface. If only I had more time.

I would not use carpet for the reasons already stated, but that's just me. Also think about aquatic hitch hikers in your carpet? Lots of places to hide, stays moist longer... just another thought.


----------

